# ULTA makeup, good or bad??



## anjanasadil (Jun 1, 2006)

what do you guys think of ULTA makeup? i recently received a huge makeup kit of theres as a gift from my cousin.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Jun 1, 2006)

good! I love their eye shadows, and bronzer, and blushes......haven't tryed that much yet, but I will sooon!


----------



## Satin (Jun 1, 2006)

I've used their eyeshadows and I love it!Is that u in the avatar!Its really gorgeous!


----------



## anjanasadil (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks! yes thats me in the Avatar. Its a pic from my wedding day this past december 20th. I'm pakistani, so that is our traditional dress for a wedding occasion.


----------



## lavender (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow you look so pretty like an Indian doll


----------



## michko970 (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow, you are quite gorgeous!


----------



## anjanasadil (Jun 2, 2006)

lol, aww thanks guys, i'm flattered!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anjanasadil* lol, aww thanks guys, i'm flattered! wow, I thought it was a doll! How beautiful!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 2, 2006)

I agree, you're gorgeous!!!





And I too, love Ulta makeup!


----------



## Satin (Jun 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anjanasadil* Thanks! yes thats me in the Avatar. Its a pic from my wedding day this past december 20th. I'm pakistani, so that is our traditional dress for a wedding occasion. Sorry-off topic...Oh is that u..wow!U r really such a beauty...I've never seen anybody so beautiful like this!!!Gorgeous,gorgeous,gorgeous!


----------



## junell (Jun 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anjanasadil* lol, aww thanks guys, i'm flattered! I live at Ulta but I haven't tried any of their make-up yet but that's next on my list. 
Also, I was wondering if that was a picture of you too and what a beautiful picture that is!! Hope I look that good on my wedding day!


----------



## anjanasadil (Jun 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *DiorAddict* Sorry, I can' t really help you here bc I' ve never tried ULTA mu... just want to say that you' re GORGEOUS!!!!! lol, aww thanx your so sweet!


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 3, 2006)

Cool!..I had been wondering about this myself..


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 3, 2006)

i'm also interested to know never tried any of their products..


----------



## anjanasadil (Jun 3, 2006)

Yea, i'm REALLY liking that whole makeup kit i received. its awesome, it has 4 lipsticks, 4 brushes, 20 eyeshadows, 2 eyeliners, 2 lipliners, 4 nailpolishes, 14 lipglosses and 2 lipbrushes, ALL conveniently set in this little decorated black box. its awesome. i am now officially and ULTA fan!!


----------



## mabelwan (Jun 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* wow, I thought it was a doll! How beautiful! ditto!


----------



## selene (Jun 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anjanasadil* Yea, i'm REALLY liking that whole makeup kit i received. its awesome, it has 4 lipsticks, 4 brushes, 20 eyeshadows, 2 eyeliners, 2 lipliners, 4 nailpolishes, 14 lipglosses and 2 lipbrushes, ALL conveniently set in this little decorated black box. its awesome. i am now officially and ULTA fan!! Now that sounds convenient &amp; delightful! What a great gift! My _sweetie_ was kind enough to buy me one of those Bobbi Brown makeup cases within this year. Now I can't remember the exact date. The truth is, he finally _broke down_ after looking at my really old Caboodles case in this swirly lavender color for almost 5 yrs! LOL


----------



## Lia (Jun 4, 2006)

For those of you interested on a similar kit |&gt; http://www.ulta.com/control/product?...category_id=43


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 28, 2007)

I found a coupon for $5 off a $10 or more purchase through Ulta.com and I went to their website - their stuff is CHEAP! Is it worth getting? And if it is, what should I get?

(I will break a no-buy for this!)


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 28, 2007)

Their eyeshadows are pretty decent when you put a base underneath them.


----------



## fiji (Mar 1, 2007)

I like their bronzer


----------



## Manda (Mar 1, 2007)

I would Sherry, I love their mu -eyeshadow, l/g, bronzer, nail polishes, eyeliner, those are my favs


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Sherry, I bought a couple of e/s there and I didn't care for them. It could be that i was buying the colors i have from MAC and subconsiouly was comparing the e/s to MAC. Who knows. LMAO... All i know is they didn't go on well or last all day.


----------



## nursie (Mar 1, 2007)

i love ulta brand lipsticks


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 1, 2007)

i'm gonna merge this with the original


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jan 14, 2012)

I received a set few years ago, and haven't touched it. I just brought it out today to see if I was missing anything...in my opinion this set is terrible. It comes in a gray box that ties. There are some powders and blushes in the middle, lots of shadows, shadow sets, bridges and lipsticks, etc. not only does it smell like kiddie makeup or dollar store my, but the color payoff is not good...ugh it's just so cheap to me! I have no use for it except maybe the nail polish....


----------



## Tulipp (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes!

I love ULTA cosmetics. Their eyeshadows are pigmented and they have some good nail polish, and face products as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cursom (Jan 14, 2012)

I've heard good things about their eyeliners, and I've only test swatched a few of their eyeshadows in the store. But they are sooo pretty.


----------



## ginagfunk2005 (Jan 15, 2012)

I think their eyeliners are very good. I have pencils and the automatic twisty ones in a couple different colors. Also I love their nail polish. That is all I have tried so far. I would imagine that the rest of it is fine for the price you pay.


----------



## Jnnlopez (Jan 16, 2012)

I just bought a few gel liners and I loved them. I also picked up a lip stain and a nail polish. The lip stain really has lasting power. Quality turned out way better than I was hoping.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received a set few years ago, and haven't touched it. I just brought it out today to see if I was missing anything...in my opinion this set is terrible. It comes in a gray box that ties. There are some powders and blushes in the middle, lots of shadows, shadow sets, bridges and lipsticks, etc. not only does it smell like kiddie makeup or dollar store my, but the color payoff is not good...ugh it's just so cheap to me! I have no use for it except maybe the nail polish....


To be fair you said you received it a few years ago. How many exactly? Formulations change and so what you received a few years ago may indeed be junk while newer products maybe great. I bought a palette (at Kohl's) for my daughter last Christmas and it was junk but the SAME palette this year (it looked like a iPhone) was 75% less (at Walgreens) and it was creamy and well pigmented. I do agree that some sets are junk to begin with which is why I try to avoid those types of palettes.


----------



## Saher (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi I am from Pakistan too and seeing all these praises for your wedding look I got excited to see it but it seems you have now changed the picture.


----------

